# mit grep eine html datei nach einer Versionsnummer absuchen



## schlawiner (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche in einen debianscript eine Versionsprüfung einzubauen um nicht immer alle Scripte manuell Updaten zu müssen.

die Updatedatei liegt z.B auf einen Webserver http://meinedomain.de/update.html

hat einer eine Lösung?

Lokal gehts ganz einfach aber da diese zentral von 18 Roots abgefragt wird wäre die zentrale Lösung eher akzetabel:

Lokal  if cat update.txt | grep -i "$version" ; then


Beste Grüsse


----------



## Ronox (21. September 2010)

Hi,

mit wget die html Seite Laden und dort dann den Inhalt einlesen, die Richtige stelle finden und vergleichen, wenn unterschiedlich, dann Link der folgt an Update Script übergeben, Temporär Sichern, altes zur Sicherheit backupen und das neue mit Namen des alten ersetzten. 

Wäre eine Lösung auf der Schnelle.

MFG


----------



## deepthroat (22. September 2010)

Hi.





schlawiner hat gesagt.:


> Lokal gehts ganz einfach aber da diese zentral von 18 Roots abgefragt wird wäre die zentrale Lösung eher akzetabel:
> 
> Lokal  if cat update.txt | grep -i "$version" ; then


Vermeide es unnötigerweise externe Programme aufzurufen:

```
if grep -i "$version" update.txt; then
```
Außerdem übergbist du ja keinen regulären Ausdruck, deshalb solltest du fgrep verwenden.

Nicht lokal:

```
if wget -q -O- http://server/update.html | fgrep -i "$version"; then
```
Gruß


----------



## schlawiner (26. September 2010)

Super Danke


----------

